# Piangere



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Aprile 2014)

Voi piangete guardando i film?

io sto guardando Jerry McGuire (sarà la quinta volta)... E piango...

poi piango tantissimo con Hachiko, ET, Rapunzel, Eternal Subshine of the Spotless Mind, Nemo, Titanic, Shutter Island, Voglia di tenerezza, True Romance... poi boh ora non me ne vengono in mente altri...


----------



## Nicka (22 Aprile 2014)

No, con Jerry Mcguire non piango, ma me lo rivedo sempre (anche ora...).

L'ultimo che mi ha dato attimi di magone è stato "Saving Mr. Banks", quello sulla scrittrice che ha creato Mary Poppins...madonna mia...io ho avuto due momenti davvero destabilizzanti...
La tizia dietro di me al cinema ha cominciato a piangere dopo i primi 30 minuti...a singhiozzi!!!
La stavo per pigliare a sberle!

Ecco, Mary Poppins a me ha sempre fatto piangere, ora che ne conosco il retroscena credo non lo vedrò mai più!


----------



## oceansize (22 Aprile 2014)

Vivere in fuga, con River Phoenix...l'ho visto davvero credo 50 volte, lo so a memoria, ma piango sempre alla fine, sempre:unhappy:
A volte mi guardo film che so che mi fanno piangere apposta quando sono giù e avrei bisogno di sfogarmi, da sola non riesco a piangere:incazzato:
ah poi vabbè, immancabile a Natale "il piccolo lord", è da quando sono bambina che lo guardo insieme a mia mamma, è un rito, e tutte e due con la lacrimuccia alla fine come due cretine


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2014)

Alcuni mi fanno piangere a singhiozzi. Tipo Ragione e Sentimento o Schindler list. Altri mi hanno fatto piangere la prime 6 o 7 volte, come E.T. o A.I.  poi non più.


----------



## oceansize (22 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Alcuni mi fanno piangere a singhiozzi. Tipo *Ragione e Sentimento* o Schindler list. Altri mi hanno fatto piangere la prime 6 o 7 volte, come E.T. o A.I.  poi non più.


mannaggia a sto film! è peggio dei cartoni animati dove c'è sempre il principe azzurro e il lieto fine! però mi piace sempre riguardarlo eiange:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Aprile 2014)

oceansize ha detto:


> Vivere in fuga, con River Phoenix...l'ho visto davvero credo 50 volte, lo so a memoria, ma piango sempre alla fine, sempre:unhappy:
> A volte mi guardo film che so che mi fanno piangere apposta quando sono giù e avrei bisogno di sfogarmi, da sola non riesco a piangere:incazzato:
> ah poi vabbè, immancabile a Natale "il piccolo lord", è da quando sono bambina che lo guardo insieme a mia mamma, è un rito, e tutte e due con la lacrimuccia alla fine come due cretine


Vivere in fuga é quello dove lui è figlio di ex terroristi che cambiano continuamente identità? Anch'io piango tanto con quello... Ma forse anche perché lui é morto in quel modo orribile ed era cosi bello e giovane... io ero cotta di River... Mi ricordo una volta che ho visto quel film con il mio fidanzato Americano extra-large e alla fine continuavo a piangere e lui mi diceva "Why are you crying? It has a happy ending!!!" E io singhiozzando gli dicevo "But he's dead!!!"


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Vivere in fuga é quello dove lui è figlio di ex terroristi che cambiano continuamente identità? Anch'io piango tanto con quello... Ma forse anche perché lui é morto in quel modo orribile ed era cosi bello e giovane... io ero cotta di River... Mi ricordo una volta che ho visto quel film con il mio fidanzato Americano extra-large e alla fine continuavo a piangere e lui mi diceva "Why are you crying? It has a happy ending!!!" E io singhiozzando gli dicevo "But he's dead!!!"


Anch'io non riesco a guardarlo.
Odio le vite giovani buttate via.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Aprile 2014)

Piango tanto anche con Colazione da Tiffany


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Piango tanto anche con Colazione da Tiffany


Quando litigano e "gatto":unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## oceansize (22 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Vivere in fuga é quello dove lui è figlio di ex terroristi che cambiano continuamente identità? Anch'io piango tanto con quello... Ma forse anche perché lui é morto in quel modo orribile ed era cosi bello e giovane... io ero cotta di River... Mi ricordo una volta che ho visto quel film con il mio fidanzato Americano extra-large e alla fine continuavo a piangere e lui mi diceva "Why are you crying? It has a happy ending!!!" E io singhiozzando gli dicevo "But he's dead!!!"


è quello! c'ho sempre pianto anche quando era vivo ma adesso di più, già


----------



## Eratò (22 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Voi piangete guardando i film?
> 
> io sto guardando Jerry McGuire (sarà la quinta volta)... E piango...
> 
> poi piango tantissimo con Hachiko, ET, Rapunzel, Eternal Subshine of the Spotless Mind, Nemo, Titanic, Shutter Island, Voglia di tenerezza, True Romance... poi boh ora non me ne vengono in mente altri...


Io ho pianto un sacco e a singhiozzi guardando
"la scelta di Sophie", "a beautiful mind","rainman","il miglio verde"....


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Io ho pianto un sacco e a singhiozzi guardando
> *"la scelta di Sophie", *"a beautiful mind","rainman","il miglio verde"....


:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
L'altra sera ho visto un'intervista a Meryl e ha detto che "è stato molto divertente girare quel film". Le avrei tirato una scarpa! :incazzato:


----------



## Spider (23 Aprile 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Io ho pianto un sacco e a singhiozzi guardando
> "la scelta di Sophie", "a beautiful mind","rainman","il miglio verde"....



piangi troppo.


----------



## oceansize (23 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Piango tanto anche con Colazione da Tiffany


non l'ho mai visto, dite che dovrei? :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

oceansize ha detto:


> non l'ho mai visto, dite che dovrei? :mrgreen:


 è imperdibile!!


----------



## Spider (23 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> è imperdibile!!



una cazzata.
hai presente, tutto il romanticismo smielato anni 70.
bene,
 è un concentrato.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

[video=youtube;uirBWk-qd9A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uirBWk-qd9A[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando litigano e "gatto":unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


Si, proprio li!!! gatto sotto la pioggia! Non ce la faccio cazzo! Gatto!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> una cazzata.
> hai presente, tutto il romanticismo smielato anni 70.
> bene,
> è un concentrato.



E' bellissimo!


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> una cazzata.
> hai presente, tutto il *romanticismo smielato anni 70.*
> bene,
> è un concentrato.


Difficile. Visto che è del decennio precedente :mrgreen:.
E' tratto da Truman Capote e non ha protagonisti romantici.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Aprile 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Io ho pianto un sacco e a singhiozzi guardando
> "la scelta di Sophie", "a beautiful mind","rainman","il miglio verde"....


La scelta di Sophie l'ho visto solo una volta tipo 25 anni fa e ancora ho gli incubi dei nazisti che mi strappano i figli


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Si, proprio li!!! gatto sotto la pioggia! Non ce la faccio cazzo! Gatto!!!


Dai piangi con me! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnOfomPgETs


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

Clem e questo l'hai visto? [video=youtube;2HPtSGg2b4s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HPtSGg2b4s[/video]


----------



## Alessandra (23 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Voi piangete guardando i film?
> 
> io sto guardando Jerry McGuire (sarà la quinta volta)... E piango...
> 
> poi piango tantissimo con Hachiko, ET, Rapunzel, Eternal Subshine of the Spotless Mind, Nemo, Titanic, Shutter Island, Voglia di tenerezza, True Romance... poi boh ora non me ne vengono in mente altri...



hai voglia se piango! una fontana!!!
ghost mi ha sempre fatto piangere, non ricordo una volta in cui ho finito il film con il viso asciutto!
Titanic, ...ho pianto pure per il Re Leone (da adulta) quando muore il padre in quel modo orribile...

River Phoenix...ero cotta di lui...l'ho amato fin da "stand by me"...anche a me fa effetto guardare i suoi film pensando alla brutta fine.
Si dice che lui diceva di non voler morire vecchio, che voleva essere il piu' bello dell'obitorio.
Lo adoravo.
Che shock quando seppi della sua morte.


----------



## Eratò (23 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> piangi troppo.


e mi sono dimenticata "Kramer contro Kramer"...fino a quando non faccio del male a nessuno piangerodavanti a qualsiasi cosa mi commuove..


----------



## Alessandra (23 Aprile 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> e mi sono dimenticata "Kramer contro Kramer"...fino a quando non faccio del male a nessuno piangerodavanti a qualsiasi cosa mi commuove..



...piangere e' come ridere...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> e mi sono dimenticata "Kramer contro Kramer"...fino a quando non faccio del male a nessuno piangerodavanti a qualsiasi cosa mi commuove..


:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Aprile 2014)

Cazzo adesso non smetto più..........


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2014)

Piango per qualunque film che contenga scene d'amore...
Di solito i baci mi fanno scoppiare in lacrime.
Poi a volte  piango per la rabbia come in Schindler list.


----------



## Eratò (23 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


e mo'che ho detto? sono d'accordo con Alessandra ,piangere è come ridere...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Aprile 2014)

Quando Leo affonda giù nel mare ghiacciato piango di brutto


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> e mo'che ho detto? sono d'accordo con Alessandra ,piangere è come ridere...


E' Kramer contro Kramer :unhappy:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Aprile 2014)

Piango anche con certi video che stanno girando su FB con degli asiatici che fanno azioni buone... E poi la vita li ricompensa...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Aprile 2014)

Kramer contro Kramer fa piangere


----------



## Eratò (23 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> La scelta di Sophie l'ho visto solo una volta tipo 25 anni fa e ancora ho gli incubi dei nazisti che mi strappano i figli


Io lo vidi per la prima volta prima di partorire il secondo figlio....che te lo dico a fare! tra ormoni
impazziti e film non si è capito niente!:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Piango anche con certi video che stanno girando su FB con degli asiatici che fanno azioni buone... E poi la vita li ricompensa...


Piangere è tanto liberatorio!!
:up:


----------



## perplesso (23 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Voi piangete guardando i film?
> 
> io sto guardando Jerry McGuire (sarà la quinta volta)... E piango...
> 
> poi piango tantissimo con Hachiko, ET, Rapunzel, Eternal Subshine of the Spotless Mind, Nemo, Titanic, Shutter Island, Voglia di tenerezza, True Romance... poi boh ora non me ne vengono in mente altri...


[video=youtube;cwHehoDv5Mc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwHehoDv5Mc[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Aprile 2014)

Oggi ho trovato una letterina a Babbo Natale che aveva scritto mio figlio a 7 anni e ho pianto tanto


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> [video=youtube;cwHehoDv5Mc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwHehoDv5Mc[/video]


The Shawshank redemption fa piangerissimo


----------



## Eratò (23 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' Kramer contro Kramer :unhappy:


Io in quel film odiai il ruolo di Meryl ...e poi
quando il bambino si fa male nel parco...Bellissimo film! Aveva preso anche l'Oscar se non mi sbaglio....


----------



## lunaiena (23 Aprile 2014)

Ma è vero masochismo
guardare film per piangere!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ma è vero masochismo
> guardare film per piangere!


Ma Hachiko fa piangere solo me? E Nemo?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Aprile 2014)

A me fa piangere pure la pubblicità di Natale con la canzone "A Natale puoi fare quello che non puoi fare mai... È Natale e a Natale si può dare di più..."


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Aprile 2014)

Ora vado a piangere. Non resisto più. Buonanotte


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma Hachiko fa piangere solo me? E Nemo?


I cartoni sono tremendi
[video=youtube;w8VtvcGpz80]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8VtvcGpz80[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (23 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma Hachiko fa piangere solo me? E Nemo?


per principio non guardo film che presumo 
mi facciano commuovere/ piangere...
Hachiko proprio non ci penso neanche a guardarlo...
Nemo mai preso in considerazione pochi film di animazione 
mi interessano ...
Ma guardati sul 304 questa settimana c'è un bel canale di film 
sui supereroi almeno non fanno piangere...


----------



## lunaiena (23 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ora vado a piangere. Non resisto più. Buonanotte


ossignore ...
buonanotte


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> ossignore ...
> buonanotte


Vedrai che diventerai più piagnona anche tu. :up:


----------



## lunaiena (23 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedrai che diventerai più piagnona anche tu. :up:



Ti ho già detto vero 
che tu mi vuoi portare iella ?:carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ti ho già detto vero
> che tu mi vuoi portare iella ?:carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:già detto :up:
Per me è bellissimo essere sensibile ai cartoni animati e piangere con i figli 
Buonanotte  sistemati bene i cuscini


----------



## lunaiena (23 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:già detto :up:
> Per me è bellissimo essere sensibile ai cartoni animati e piangere con i figli
> Buonanotte  s*istemati bene i cuscini*



Buonanotte...
sembra facile ...


----------



## LucyLiu (23 Aprile 2014)

[video=youtube;8zEQjdQmkj8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zEQjdQmkj8[/video]


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Voi piangete guardando i film?
> 
> io sto guardando Jerry McGuire (sarà la quinta volta)... E piango...
> 
> poi piango tantissimo con Hachiko, ET, Rapunzel, Eternal Subshine of the Spotless Mind, Nemo, Titanic, Shutter Island, Voglia di tenerezza, True Romance... poi boh ora non me ne vengono in mente altri...


A casa mia vige una regola: mai guardare i film con cani che muoiono.


----------



## Cattivik (23 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Piango tanto anche con Colazione da Tiffany


Io piango quando mia figlia mi chiede come regalo di Natale qualcosa di Tiffany!!!

Cattivik

P.S. Piango sia per il costo che per la coda che me tocca fare...


----------



## Hellseven (23 Aprile 2014)

Io mi rattristo oltremodo  quando vedo soffrire persone a cui tengo molto  e non posso fare nulla per aiutarle. Perché l'unico modo che hanno per non soffrire più è trovare da sole la via per serenità. Perché la mia presenza è per loro nefasta. Perché magari le ho illuse di essere quello che non sono e di essere capace di fare cose che in realtà non sono capace di fare. Perché anche io navigo su una barca con una falla e mi arrabbato per cercare di restare a galla. E due navi colabrodo insieme affondano, non c'è alternativa. 
Allora, si, può succedere anche che piango, magari silenziosamente, di nascosto, perché noi uomini siamo spesso troppo stupidamente legati al preconcetto della virilità per esternare i nostri sentimenti, le nostre fragilità, anche con noi stessi.
Però piango e non mi resta che attaccarmi alla speranza di giorni migliori, senza sofferenza, senza sensi di colpa, senza altro che un pò di pace.
E soprattutto prego di non aver fatto del male, o almeno troppo male. Perché è l'ultima cosa che voglio.


----------



## Buscopann (23 Aprile 2014)

Una volta non piangevo mai. Ora mi capita in diversi film di trattenere a stento le lacrime. Sarà colpa della paternità 

Ad ogni modo il primo film che mi ha fatto commuovere di brutto è stato..Seabiscuit. E non ero nemmeno padre. Maledetto cavallo. Forse perché era una ricostruzione storica fedele..che ne so. Ma quando vince la gara con l'altro cavallo (grande grosso e bello) mi scoppia sempre il lacrimone.

Buscopann


----------



## Nicka (23 Aprile 2014)

A me va pure bene piangere a casa...odio invece farlo al cinema...

I due casi eclatanti sono stati Romeo e Giulietta (manco non avessi saputo come finiva!!! Lì oltre a piangere ho insultato Giulietta a gran voce) e Armageddon!!

Con Armageddon poi è stata una roba terribile, singhiozzoni con la mia migliore amica...siamo uscite dalla sala piangendo come delle disperate e la gente ci guardava e si preoccupava di quello che doveva vedere! :rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (23 Aprile 2014)

Eccola qui..ma per piangere mi sa che bisogna vedersi tutto il film e la storia di questo cavallino.

[video=youtube;qAoqUrdYYio]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAoqUrdYYio&feature=player_detai  lpage[/video]

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2014)

una volta ho portato mia figlia al cinema a vedere red e toby...tra il primo tempo e il secondo si sono accese le luci ed ero in lacrime ...
ma come si fa. red e toby:singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me va pure bene piangere a casa...odio invece farlo al cinema...
> 
> I due casi eclatanti sono stati Romeo e Giulietta (manco non avessi saputo come finiva!!! Lì oltre a piangere ho insultato Giulietta a gran voce) e Armageddon!!
> 
> Con Armageddon poi è stata una roba terribile, singhiozzoni con la mia migliore amica...siamo uscite dalla sala piangendo come delle disperate e la gente ci guardava e si preoccupava di quello che doveva vedere! :rotfl:



OT: Hai l'avatar più bello del forum. 

Mi viene da piangere. :mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (23 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Difficile. Visto che è del decennio precedente :mrgreen:.
> E' tratto da Truman Capote e non ha protagonisti romantici.


E poi, se dobbiamo dirla tutta, la definizione data da Spider calza a pennello su  Come Eravamo, con Barbra Streisand e Robert Redford.


E comunque, la morte cinematografica che più di tutti mi ha fatto "incazzare" è quella di Jennifer Cavalleri. Eccheccazo.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Io piango quando mia figlia mi chiede come regalo di Natale qualcosa di Tiffany!!!
> 
> Cattivik
> 
> P.S. Piango sia per il costo che per la coda che me tocca fare...


Basta non prenderlo.


----------



## Principessa (23 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Voi piangete guardando i film?
> 
> io sto guardando Jerry McGuire (sarà la quinta volta)... E piango...
> 
> poi piango tantissimo con Hachiko, ET, Rapunzel, Eternal Subshine of the Spotless Mind, Nemo, Titanic, Shutter Island, Voglia di tenerezza, True Romance... poi boh ora non me ne vengono in mente altri...


Io ho pianto vedendo Titanic quando avevo 14 anni.

Hachiko l'ho visto meno di un anno fa. Mi è spuntata qualche lacrimuccia alla fine, quando il cane e la vedova si incontrano.

Per il resto, difficile che mi commuovo. 

L'ultima volta che ho fatto un pianto come si deve è stato vedendo "Una sconfinata giovinezza".
Ma non è stato tanto per il film. Mi facevano male le corna appena prese ed essere stata mollata, e mi sono commossa vedendo invece quanto questa donna lottasse per il suo amore.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Io mi rattristo oltremodo  quando vedo soffrire persone a cui tengo molto  e non posso fare nulla per aiutarle. Perché l'unico modo che hanno per non soffrire più è trovare da sole la via per serenità. Perché la mia presenza è per loro nefasta. Perché magari le ho illuse di essere quello che non sono e di essere capace di fare cose che in realtà non sono capace di fare. Perché anche io navigo su una barca con una falla e mi arrabbato per cercare di restare a galla. E due navi colabrodo insieme affondano, non c'è alternativa.
> Allora, si, può succedere anche che piango, magari silenziosamente, di nascosto, perché noi uomini siamo spesso troppo stupidamente legati al preconcetto della virilità per esternare i nostri sentimenti, le nostre fragilità, anche con noi stessi.
> Però piango e non mi resta che attaccarmi alla speranza di giorni migliori, senza sofferenza, senza sensi di colpa, senza altro che un pò di pace.
> E soprattutto prego di non aver fatto del male, o almeno troppo male. Perché è l'ultima cosa che voglio.


Sono belli gli uomini che piangono.
Però qui parlavamo di quella commozione che nasce da eventi esterni e di cui ci vergogna un po', non per eventi seri della vita.


----------



## Nicka (23 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> OT: Hai l'avatar più bello del forum.
> 
> Mi viene da piangere. :mrgreen:


Miiiinchia quanto sei senzibbbbbole!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E poi, se dobbiamo dirla tutta, la definizione data da Spider calza a pennello su  Come Eravamo, con Barbra Streisand e Robert Redford.
> 
> 
> E comunque, la morte cinematografica che più di tutti mi ha fatto "incazzare" è quella di Jennifer Cavalleri. Eccheccazo.


Sulla prima affermazione: non capisci niente! 

Sulla seconda: anche a me ha fatto piangere pensare a quanti soldi ha fatto fare quell'assurdo polpettone


:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (23 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E poi, se dobbiamo dirla tutta, la definizione data da Spider calza a pennello su  Come Eravamo, con Barbra Streisand e Robert Redford.
> 
> 
> E comunque, la morte cinematografica che più di tutti mi ha fatto "incazzare" è quella di Jennifer Cavalleri. Eccheccazo.


Altra morte cinematografica che mi fece incazzare è stata quella di Richard Gere in quel film con Diane Lane, in cui loro si mettono insieme, poi lui si reca in Africa dal figlio che stava facendo il dottore volontario e ci rimane secco. Titolo ?


----------



## Tubarao (23 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sulla prima affermazione: non capisci niente!
> 
> Sulla seconda: anche a me ha fatto piangere pensare a quanti soldi ha fatto fare quell'assurdo polpettone
> 
> ...


Ma a me Come Eravamo è piaciuto tantissimo


----------



## free (23 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Sono belli gli uomini che piangono.*
> Però qui parlavamo di quella commozione che nasce da eventi esterni e di cui ci vergogna un po', non per eventi seri della vita.


a me mettono ansia, confesso che mi viene desiderio di scappare
forse perchè non sono molto brava a consolare, non so proprio cosa dire, mi sembrano tutte parole vuote


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Altra morte cinematografica che mi fece incazzare è stata quella di Richard Gere in quel film con Diane Lane, in cui loro si mettono insieme, poi lui si reca in Africa dal figlio che stava facendo il dottore volontario e ci rimane secco. Titolo ?


Come un uragano.
Sì per la serie: scrivo una storia romantica e poi fingo di aver fatto una cosa originale facendo crepare lui, come in Le parole che non ti ho detto.
Vero è che tutto quell'amore se diventa andare in bagno e pagare le bollette perde un po' di passione


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma a me Come Eravamo è piaciuto tantissimo


:smile: ti sei rivalutato


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> a me mettono ansia, confesso che mi viene desiderio di scappare
> forse perchè non sono molto brava a consolare, non so proprio cosa dire, mi sembrano tutte parole vuote


Come chiunque pianga. Se non ti succede per donne e bambini è perché sottovaluti il loro pianto.


----------



## Tubarao (23 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :smile: ti sei rivalutato


Una grandissima, e gnocchissima, Streisand in quel film.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Una grandissima, e *gnocchissima, *Streisand in quel film.


Questa è una parola grossa.
Di gnocchissimo lì c'è Robert


----------



## free (23 Aprile 2014)

a me ha commosso moltissimo Totò, colonnello fascista un po' stronzo, quando manda a quel paese il crucco che gli vuol far dare l'ordine di sparare al villaggio greco
con la famosa frase della carta bianca, e tutti i suoi soldati che lo abbracciano:smile:


----------



## Tubarao (23 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa è una parola grossa.
> Di gnocchissimo lì c'è Robert


Lascia fare


----------



## Nicka (23 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> a me ha commosso moltissimo Totò, colonnello fascista un po' stronzo, quando manda a quel paese il crucco che gli vuol far dare l'ordine di sparare al villaggio greco
> con la famosa frase della carta bianca, e tutti i suoi soldati che lo abbracciano:smile:


Vabbè, uno dei più alti momenti di cinema in assoluto!!!!


----------



## free (23 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come chiunque pianga. Se non ti succede per donne e bambini è perché sottovaluti il loro pianto.



in effetti vorrei scappare, ma meno; con i bambini cerco di distrarli, di solito funziona


----------



## sienne (23 Aprile 2014)

Ciao 

sono rimasta commossa, sconvolta e emozionantissima 

sul grande film - per me, chiaro - che si basa su una storia vera:

I gorilla nella nebbia (l'ho tradotto) - la passione di Dian Fossey ... 



sienne


----------



## Tubarao (23 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sono rimasta commossa, sconvolta e emozionantissima
> 
> ...


Bello. Molto.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> a me ha commosso moltissimo Totò, colonnello fascista un po' stronzo, quando manda a quel paese il crucco che gli vuol far dare l'ordine di sparare al villaggio greco
> con la famosa frase della carta bianca, e tutti i suoi soldati che lo abbracciano:smile:


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lascia fare


E la scena finale di Brubacker?


----------



## Tubarao (23 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E la scena finale di Brubacker?


Bella. Ma è da esaltazione però. Non certo da pianto. 


(Hmmmm è quella del carcere giusto ?)


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Bella. Ma è da esaltazione però. Non certo da pianto.
> 
> 
> (Hmmmm è quella del carcere giusto ?)


Sì è quella del carcere.
Come non è da piangere? L'espressione di Redford di fronte alla vittoria, alla riconoscenza nella sconfitta è struggente 


[video=youtube;zJzJfDfbrtY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJzJfDfbrtY[/video]

Non ho trovato il finale.


----------

